# Goodbye Cruel [UBER] World



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello everyone - I think this will be my last post on here. As with any "this is my last post" post, there is some innate need to have word vomit about how shitty Uber is, and to make some enlightening comment, despite reading the same shit on here every goddamn day. So here it goes:

Last light I did a trip that was about 20 minutes after factoring the drive to, wait time, trip time, and it paid a whopping $5.22, of which I net $3.14 after fees and commission. After taxes and expenses, and assuming I can sustain that rate, it comes out to $3.78 per hour after taxes and expenses.

Also consider that my 2014 Honda CRV is now worth about 16k, and I bought it in January for 25k. Granted, a lot of the 20k miles on my car are non-uber related, and it will depreciate regardless of mileage, but for the risk we are taking on, it's just not worth it.

The summer was a different story. Earnings were good. I could easily make $1,000 in one weekend driving 6pm to 2 am on F&S night. And when I say make, I mean profit, not uber's definition of make, which is $1,000, not counting the SRF or 20% commission or expenses you will incur. If I was in a city with a higher per mile rate, and a much cheaper, still-get-the-job-done vehicle, I would possibly re-consider.

Uber sucks. It will never get better, and it's laughable that you think it will. *Uber's model is based on the cost of the competition (Lyft, Sidecar, Taxi) not the happiness of the driver*. Please understand this... nobody cares about your net profit, the risk you take on, or how you feel at night. This is evidenced by the abundance of riders who will be informed that tipping is not included, yet opine about how "that's just wrong and misleading" as they hop out of your car giving you nothing. The fix for most of the issues could be fixed by adding a tip feature - something so simple, yet it will never happen, only furthers how little ****s anyone gives about you. We are like the cart boy at K-Mart, and expect a seat in the board room. Get a clue.

I only know how bad it is outside of Chicago thanks to this forum, but for the drivers in Chicago, I feel your pain firsthand. Current rates are 1.30 base + .90 mile + .20 min. If you can't do the math on that, then I can't help you. Not to mention the city is primarily a parking lot, so most fares include sitting in your car at a rate of 9.60 per hour after Uber's cut. Not to mention the epidemic of dropped pins due to poor reception in the loop, and dealing with tourists that cant appreciate how dangerous it is to do a pickup on Michigan Avenue.

Just be happy that when you are on the consumer end of the transaction (I took it from Midway to the loop last week for $15, normally I take orange line to Clark/Lake, then a 1 mile Uber, which costs about $10 when factoring uber + metra fare).

I would take this opportunity to promote another service that is not Uber or Lyft, but the admins banned me for doing so. So if you want more information, find me here, or DM me on twitter, (@uberxploits).

It was great while it lasted - I certainly appreciate @chi1cabby @Randy Shear @SgtMurphy and all you other drivers out there. Tax season is ramping up, and I'll actually be working for a legitimate paycheck. Feel free to reach out if you have tax questions.

I'll still be here... I'll just be like the fat girl at the dance, tucked away in the corner. Thanks and GFY.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@UberPissed I'm sorry to see you go, but I think you made a wise decision. Couple of months back, I'd hoped that these low rates would be rescinded by Uber after it saw the blowback from drivers. But now I think that the Rates are unlikely to go up anytime soon, esp since Uber's Profit Margin is much higher on the shorter rides that these Rates with their astoundingly low Base Fare engender. So the Low Rates are a boon to Uber's Top Line Revenue, as well as Bottom Line Profit Numbers.

Drivers, esp FT Drivers, get screwed, but that is of no consideration to Uber.

I would advise you to get waitlisted instead of getting your Driver Account cancelled by Uber, in case rates do go up again.

Wish you all the best!


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks - I am turning in my phone, and will still probably do it periodically, especially if I am in the suburbs for work, and trying to catch a fare into the city, where I live. But no more weekend just for the "cash" driving any more. My back, my girlfriend, and my car will thank me.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

I wish you the best @UberPissed I'm not driving a whole lot myself at this time. Rates are still good here, just been busy trying to restart my car business. Hoping to pull away from Uber in the near future.


----------



## Dan K (Oct 28, 2014)

So in a perfect world there is a 30 percent rate INCREASE to give drivers the ability to buy commercial insurance. Cab companies bleed the local cab drivers and now UBER has a model that is....wait for it .....worse. Its deceptive cause its seems like a good deal but in the long run. The UBER driver bears the brunt of all the nasty stuff. (Loss of car in an accident, loss of insurance, the cost of getting a higher level of insurance) I'm sure there's more but those are the main ones.

As for the customers. It also seems nice. No long hauling but what the hell is up with "surge" rate??!! That is a UBER killer. Customers may not understand this rate and get a ride but if they see the bill that will probably be there last one although its good for the driver. When the credit card companies get enough complaints that will change.

I wanted to drive for UBER but they seem a bit predatory to me. A great idea but it need to be modified. Cab companies will change to this but it will take some time

Thoughts??


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Good luck with everything. It was fun while it lasted. It just didn't last very long.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Congratulations, thats one more we can add to the list of uber survivors! Welcome back to your life.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

@UberPissed best of luck!


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Uber does not want long-term drivers. We are a resource to be exploited, because the only way assholes know how to create anything is to exploit people. Our company is run by a major league asshole who undoubtedly hired other assholes to set the tone. It will not get better, it will certainly get worse as the company carefully probes to see how much pain we can bear.

I predict that as drivers organize, Uber responds with mass deactivations and eventually starts threatening to sell us out to our insurance companies unless we shut up and move along. Do not do business with these people for one day longer than you have to to make rent, let the justice department and the media sort out this ****ing pyramid scheme.

Uber is a fad. And it will soon go too far, and go away.


----------



## UberThis (Nov 8, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Hello everyone - I think this will be my last post on here. As with any "this is my last post" post, there is some innate need to have word vomit about how shitty Uber is, and to make some enlightening comment, despite reading the same shit on here every goddamn day. So here it goes:
> 
> Last light I did a trip that was about 20 minutes after factoring the drive to, wait time, trip time, and it paid a whopping $5.22, of which I net $3.14 after fees and commission. After taxes and expenses, and assuming I can sustain that rate, it comes out to $3.78 per hour after taxes and expenses.
> 
> ...


Considering you said "there is some innate need to have word vomit about how shitty Uber is, and to make some enlightening comment, despite reading the same shit on here every goddamn day" I read your post and thought where's the rant I was expecting?

Sir, you're a gentleman and deserve the best. Good luck to you!


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

trailer travis said either work for me or take the second exit to....








Either way you lose and I win...TT


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Why does UberPissed say in his next post he is turning in the phone?

But still do "it" periodically.

The "it" I can only assume is Ubering.

So is UberPissed actually leaving or just giving back the Uber Phone and going BYOD?


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I turned in my phone in November. I had trip down state, and thought I would turn on the driver app on my personal BYOD phone and see where it got me. Hadn't driven for about 3-4 months.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Good luck brother...I hardly drive now, just weekends when it's surging..and I just cancel or just sit there till pax cancel if it's non surge and too far away...sucks that I can't even milk the guarantees anymore because when I'm hiding in the suburbs I would get pings 20 minutes away, nobody drives in the burbs anymore if they are they are ******ed


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

The good thing about Chicago is that it is always surging (see pic) and I usually would get a ping within 20-30 seconds of turning it on.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't like surging..it pisses off the customers and there's no consistency in it, most of the time u don't get a ping or u get a ping that's outside the surge zone...give me a fair rate of $3 base. $1.75 a mile and 40 cents a minute and I'll uber full time. At those rates u can make a decent living


----------



## uberdriver123 (Oct 8, 2014)

I thought they deactivate you if you don't drive for more than a month.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

uberdriver123 said:


> I thought they deactivate you if you don't drive for more than a month.


Yes, but it's not actively checked. Six months from now someone might go through and deactivate all drivers who haven't taken a trip in the past 30 days.... or someone might do it tonight. It doesn't happen to you on exactly one month since your last trip.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

when you're deactivated can you still log on to your account for tax purposes?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

uberdriver123 said:


> I thought they deactivate you if you don't drive for more than a month.


I haven't driven since January 2nd for Uber, Lyft or Sidecar. I'm active on all three platforms.


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

It's 180 days before they deactivate. I have not logged on since Jan 9 and still active.


----------

